#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-02
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-03
<YoBoY> good morning
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-05
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> Cheesehead, who maintains the code base for brainstorm?
<akgraner> and is it actively maintained?
<akgraner> Hi all  - I guess we need to set some meeting dates and times for 2012 - and see what all we still have to get done - besides changing the name of this team.
<akgraner> If someone has some time this week and wants to come up with some realistic goals for the team for 2012  (look beyond one cycle) I can help on Saturday for a couple of hours - just let me know a good time
<DarwinSurvivor> akgraner: I'm busy until next week.
<DarwinSurvivor> As for brainstorm: It's an instance of ideatorrent ( http://www.ideatorrent.org/ ) which is currently maintained by nand
<akgraner> ok - I am just trying to tie up all my 2012 loss ends
<akgraner> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> unfortunately nand doesn't have a lot of time to work on it, so we are actively looking for someone to help him.
<akgraner> ok - I just know some folks who are looking into using it
<akgraner> maybe they will be willing to help as well
<akgraner> :-/
<DarwinSurvivor> We have a help-wanted thread on the forums ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1893903 ), but so far no-one has responded. If you know of any good places to copy that to, go ahead :D
 * Cheesehead drops by and reads the scrollback
<Cheesehead> Well, seems like Darwin covered it. Thanks!
 * Cheesehead withdraws back into the shadows
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-06
<YoBoY> good morning
